# Mirka ceros



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Well just made the jump to the mirka sander . I just ordered the 6inch . I really needed the something better than the ets 125 for sanding drywall patches .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I started using the ets 150 for this task. Let us know how sweet it is.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Let us know. I have a room to paint that has circles and lines painted all over (room is 45x30 with 10' ceilings) so a lot of sanding to keep the lines from showing through. Considering the ceros to help knock those down. Or the festool drywall sander, but I do not want to buy the special vac.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It has to blow the doors off all other electric sanders. The specs are very similar to a DA.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

My inbox says it was sent , I can't wait I using the festool for everything . The ets 125 is suppose to be for fine finishing , I use it for drywall mainly . 
The dx 90 is to small . The mirka vac sanding blocks are good.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I sanded a fairly smooth brick house today with my CEROS. Tore up the outer mesh a bit doing it but it removed all of the ugliness such as where someone painted over that stuff vines leave behind, pine needles, leaves, roller nap, nap fibers, heavy drips and sags, dried clumps of paint where wires were painted over and removed. 

We had to strip many layers of paint off 36 sandstone windows sills. I used Abranet 60 HD for that. Ideally HD should have been used on the brick too but it only had one coat of paint on the house and HD would have stripped that stuff off too much but HD is much more rigid on coarse surfaces. 

Ordering a second CEROS and another local contractor is too. He's borrowed mine and instantly saw the benefit in owning one.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got it , play with it a little . Wow it's going to be perfect for doing exteriors and mainly drywall repairs . The control . I have some garage type cabinets tomorrow that needs sanding . And a old cork board stuck to the wall . That needs to come off the wall prior to painting . I bought the 6 inch . I can't wait to sand !!!


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Using the ETS 150 on drywall seems much less ergonomic than the 125 just because of it's smaller size. Have you tried the smaller 125?

What do you guys like about the Ceros over the two ETS Festool models? I've found it to be unbelievably comfortable in the hand and wildly easy to control. It's so nice to be very very close to the work piece. Being honest here, and I probably shouldn't, but it may be one of the nicest, if not best, finish sanders we sell.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi have both the ets & the ceros - 6 inch. there is much talk about these sanders on forums. 
However, nobody states what orbit they are using:whistling2: 

I use the ets 3mm for finishing work like trim etc & the ceros has 8mm orbit, which is great for course work. I have found, that the ceros has some reliability issues - which I am now going through.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I have found, that the ceros has some reliability issues - which I am now going through.[/QUOTE]

Please explain.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

doctors11 said:


> I have found, that the ceros has some reliability issues - which I am now going through.


Please explain.[/QUOTE]

Very interested, do elaborate if you don't mind.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Sean Ackerman said:


> Please explain.


Very interested, do elaborate if you don't mind.[/QUOTE]

My buddy figured out how to use his festool vaccum to rip extra filtered bong hits. Its the greatest thing since sliced bread. You guys should really get into the market. PCE OUT


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Hi have both the ets & the ceros - 6 inch. there is much talk about these sanders on forums.
> However, nobody states what orbit they are using:whistling2:
> 
> I use the ets 3mm for finishing work like trim etc & the ceros has 8mm orbit, which is great for course work. I have found, that the ceros has some reliability issues - which I am now going through.


 Good to see you here Aggie. :thumbsup:
I have the ets 125 and the ets 150/5 



doctors11 said:


> I have found, that the ceros has some reliability issues - which I am now going through.


Yes please explain as I am very interested in this sander and have also been looking at their drywall sander.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I ran the ceros today over some skim float . The 
Difference is amazing . The 6 inch is lighter , 
Than the 125 . Which I have used exclusively for drywall and finish work. I gave the ceros lots of different tasks today . The only problem I had is the hose connect between the ct 26 festool . I need a better hose connect . Cause I have to manually, take the connect piece off the festool end and screw it into the ceros . That's if your using it for cleaning and other tasks .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I ran the ceros today over some skim float . The
> Difference is amazing . The 6 inch is lighter ,
> Than the 125 . Which I have used exclusively for drywall and finish work. I gave the ceros lots of different tasks today . The only problem I had is the hose connect between the ct 26 festool . I need a better hose connect . Cause I have to manually, take the connect piece off the festool end and screw it into the ceros . That's if your using it for cleaning and other tasks .


The weight difference is something to be noted. I am a big guy and have not had much problem running the 6" Festool sander but knowing the Ceros is similar to the ets 125 in weight is a notable thing.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> The weight difference is something to be noted. I am a big guy and have not had much problem running the 6" Festool sander but knowing the Ceros is similar to the ets 125 in weight is a notable thing.


Terry, you don't have a problem with sanding overhead or on the wall with the 6" ETS? Can you comfortably do it one handed? That's why I always went with the 5" ETS 125 for overhead or on the wall sanding. I'm not a huge dude and have small to average size hands (I guess?). The ETS 150 6" sander is NOT a one handed sander for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sean Ackerman said:


> Terry, you don't have a problem with sanding overhead or on the wall with the 6" ETS? Can you comfortably do it one handed? That's why I always went with the 5" ETS 125 for overhead or on the wall sanding. I'm not a huge dude and have small to average size hands (I guess?). The ETS 150 6" sander is NOT a one handed sander for me.


It is about twice the weight over the ets 125 which I also use but so far it doable. The Ceros is a very tempting sander due to the weight and excellent reviews even from the hardcore Festool fans which says a lot.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Mirka ceros rocks!!!! That thing is so easy to use . 
Sanded 18 door garage cabinet set insides and outsides . In less than 30 min !! With abranet 120 
Smooth took old drips etc . Lighter to use the movability is great . The only thing I notice with drywall it kicks off I little more dust than the ets 125 but other than that . Good buy .


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow just read the ets 125 is 6" tall. Is that right? That would feel awkward to me after using the low profile CEROS. Can't imagine you'll get the 125 in tight spaces. Is the ets 125 balanced at that height? What's that like sanding vertical surfaces for 8 hours? 

I had 5 bookshelf cubby units to sand today and that CEROS worked great inside those tight quarters and small deep boxes, even upside down with the hose attached. We do quite a bit of that work so the CEROS comes in handy in those scenarios. Even sanding the back side of the small cubby openings was easy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Wow just read the ets 125 is 6" tall. Is that right? That would feel awkward to me after using the low profile CEROS. Can't imagine you'll get the 125 in tight spaces. Is the ets 125 balanced at that height? What's that like sanding vertical surfaces for 8 hours?
> 
> I had 5 bookshelf cubby units to sand today and that CEROS worked great inside those tight quarters and small deep boxes, even upside down with the hose attached. We do quite a bit of that work so the CEROS comes in handy in those scenarios. Even sanding the back side of the small cubby openings was easy.


The weight and the height is very appealing with the Ceros. I have other Festool sanders in my bag of tricks to accommodate for tight spaces so it is not a big deal and I use my sanders for long periods without worry but without a doubt the Ceros is appealing and so is their drywall sanders.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

jack pauhl said:


> Wow just read the ets 125 is 6" tall. Is that right? That would feel awkward to me after using the low profile CEROS. Can't imagine you'll get the 125 in tight spaces. Is the ets 125 balanced at that height? What's that like sanding vertical surfaces for 8 hours?
> 
> I had 5 bookshelf cubby units to sand today and that CEROS worked great inside those tight quarters and small deep boxes, even upside down with the hose attached. We do quite a bit of that work so the CEROS comes in handy in those scenarios. Even sanding the back side of the small cubby openings was easy.



I have spent hours and hours sanding with my ets 125 and it is not fatiguing in the least. it is a very well balanced sander;the best i've ever used. it also does a fantastic job sanding drywall compound. the 6" ets 150 is much bigger and bulkier.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Wow just read the ets 125 is 6" tall. Is that right? .


I just had to check.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> The weight and the height is very appealing with the Ceros. I have other Festool sanders in my bag of tricks to accommodate for tight spaces so it is not a big deal and I use my sanders for long periods without worry but without a doubt the Ceros is appealing and so is their drywall sanders.


I couldn't agree more. I've been blown away by the small height of the Mirka. I have had one customer complain that it was almost too tiny, but his giant Viking hands are the culprit, not that the sander is TOO small and ergo.

It's just so nice to sand closely to the work piece, one handed, it's great


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

So if I have a full compliment of 5" Festool stuff already (RO 90, RAS 115, RO 125, ETS 125, RTS 400), is the 6" Mirka the way to go for sanding walls?

I do not want to drop the coin on the Festool drywall sander since we do not do full drywall work, just repairs.

I would use this sander for sanding heavily stippled walls or previously striped/fauxed, etc. I would also use it for drywall repairs.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DeanV said:


> So if I have a full compliment of 5" Festool stuff already (RO 90, RAS 115, RO 125, ETS 125, RTS 400), is the 6" Mirka the way to go for sanding walls?
> 
> I do not want to drop the coin on the Festool drywall sander since we do not do full drywall work, just repairs.
> 
> I would use this sander for sanding heavily stippled walls or previously striped/fauxed, etc. I would also use it for drywall repairs.


You have the ETS 125 for minor drywall repairs and the RO 125 for the heavy,grinding work. one more inch won't make that much of a difference imo,so save your money and forget about the mirka ceros. you sound like a tool junkie.

you might consider buying the porter cable 7800 for bigger repairs. it fits the festool midi and is $500 cheaper than the festool planex 9" drywall sander.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dean

With me, ets125 is one of the first I reach for in sanding patch work and skims. I find the 6" version to not be so user friendly because skims (unlike larger scale rock installs) are proportionately not so flat. 6" can scallop like crazy unless you one of those little freaks that puts a straight edge over every inch of wall, which I dont think you are. 

Its not so much an issue of which sander is best for drywall. Its more an issue of whichever sander you are putting on that most insidious dust form, make sure you have the best dust extraction option you can possibly justify. Handsanding drywall, even with a radius 360, kind of sucks because getting showered in drywall dust all day and then bringing it home is about 1996.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just had to check.


Thanks Paul, curiosity got to me on that one too, but the darn thing is never in the shop or my truck long enough to wrangle a tape measure onto. I think it was probably a fortuitous semantic gaff earlier in the thread that led Jack to believe that the 6" in was in reference to height, when in fact it appears to have been a reference to the ets150. 

Hope you are enjoying what is left of summer.


----------

